# الاسنان??????معلومات عامة عن الاسنان



## amjad-ri (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*

*




** عدد الاسنان اللبنية 20 سنا، وتبدأ بالبزوغ في الشهر السادس، بينما عدد الاسنان الدائمة 32 سنا، وتبدأ بالبزوغ في السنة السادسة من عمر الانسان.*
_** سمي ضرس العقل بذلك لانه يبدأ بالظهور عند سن الرشد تقريبا في الثامن عشر.*_
_** يوجد بفم الانسان مايقارب من 400 نوع من الاحياء الدقيقة.*_
_** يوجد في فم الانسان 6 غدد لعابية كبيرة وعدة غدد لعابية اخرى صغيرة، وجميع هذه الغدد تفرز اللعاب الذي يساعد على مضغ الطعام، والكلام، ومنع تسوس الاسنان وامراض اللثة.*_
_** البلاك عبارة عن طبقة رقيقة تتكون على الاسنان حيث يمكن ان يتكون في عدة ساعات بعد تناول الطعام والمشروبات السكرية، بينما الجير عبارة عن بلاك متكلس ويتكون في عدة ايام واسابيع، ويعتبر البلاك هو العامل الاساسي في تسوس الاسنان ومرض اللثة، لذلك يجب تنظيف الاسنان جيدا بعد تناول الطعام والمشروبات السكرية.*_
_** ينصح معظم اطباء الاسنان باختيار الفرشاة الناعمة جدا وعدم تفريش الاسنان بالقوة حيث من الممكن ان يؤدي الى انحسار في اللثة وتعري جذر الاسنان, *_
_** يجب تغيير فرشاة الاسنان عند تغير شكل اليافها فقط، وليست محددة بزمن معين.*_
_** معظم معاجين الاسنان تحتوي على عنصر الفلورايد، وهو مادة تساعد على صحة الاسنان، وباستطاعة كل انسان اختيار مايناسبه والاستمرار عليه مدى الحياة مادام يحتوي على هذه المادة.*_
_** افضل طريقة لوضع معجون على الفرشاة وضعه بين ألياف الفرشاة وليس فوق الالياف.*_
_** يجب تفريش الاسنان بعد كل وجبة واستخدام الخيط السني قبل النوم.*_
_** يجب الاعتناء بالاسنان اللبنية عند فقد بعضها قبل عمر استبدالها بالاسنان الدائمة، يؤدي الى تحرك في الاسنان اللبنية الاخرى، وبالتالي يؤدي الى تطابق الاسنان الدائمة جيدا.*_
_** عند سقوط السن كليا من الفك بسبب صدمة او ضربة، يجب مسك السن من التاج ووضعها في كأس من الحليب او الماء، والذهاب مباشرة الى طبيب اسنان حيث من الممكن غرسها مرة اخرى في الفك.:t9::t9::t9::t9:*_
_** نوع البكتيريا Streptococu Mntans التي تسبب تسوساً في الاسنان، هو نفس النوع الذي يؤدي الى بعض امراض القلب، لذلك يجب على مرضى القلب اخبار طبيب الاسنان بمرضهم لكي يأخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لسلامة صحتهم.:heat:*_
_** زراعة الاسنان هي عبارة عن غرس وتد -بطريقة جراحية- في الفك مكون من عنصر التاتينيوم ويربط فوقه التاج المكون من البورسيلين, والسن المزروعة لايوجد بها عصب ولاتسوس.*_
_** الشاي الخالي من السكر والموز مفيدان لصحة الاسنان، وذلك لاحتوائهما على عنصر الفلورايد.*_
_*د. ناصر بن حمد الهملان استشاري مساعد طب اسنان مستشفى الملك فهد للحرس الوطني *_
_*المصدر :- جريدة الجزيرة 26 ابريل 1999 *_



​
يتبع


----------



## amjad-ri (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: الاسنان??????تآكل الأسنان*

_*

*_​ 

_*تآكل الأسنان هو ظاهرة تآكل المادة المكونة للأسنان والسن الطبيعية تتكون من مادة بيضاء صلبة هي المنيا تليها مادة أقل صلابة وهي العاج ثم الذي يحيط بلب السن وهو الذي يحوي الأعصاب والأوعية الدموية التي تغذي السن.*_
_*وتآكل الاسنان يبدأ بذوبان وذهاب طبقة المنيا عليها العاج عندئذ يشعر المرء بحساسية في الاسنان مع الماء والهواء.*_
_*ويستمر الوضع إلى أن يصل التآكل إلى عصب السن عندئذ يكون الألم مستمراً وشديداً كما قد يؤدي إلى التهاب العصب وتحلله.*_
_*واسباب تآكل الأسنان عديدت: *_​ 
_*اولا - الوراثة: منها ان تكون نوعية الاسنان ضعيفة قابلة للتآكل وهي أما وراثية وتحدث عندما تظهر الاسنان في الفم في سن مبكرة.*_
_*ثانيا - عوامل بيئية: وتشمل المناخ الصحراوي الذي يحوي حبيبات غبار وتراب, نوعية الغذاء القاسية.:t9::t9:*_
_*نوعية العمل وخاصة التي تستخدم فيها الاسنان مثل شد حبال الصيد وصناعة الاشباك, والعادات مثل عادة الضغط على الأسنان واصطكاكها عند الغضب أو تحت الضغط النفسي, ووجود التهابات في المعدة وكثرة الغثيان وحموضة المعدة.*_
_*تآكل الأسنان الشديد ينتج عن عدد من العوامل المشتركة معاً*_
_*وأهم هذه العوامل الأحماض: تأثير الأحماض على الأسنان يذيب الطبقة الخارجية المكونة للسن مما يؤدي إلى ضعف وهشاشة السن ومن هذه الأحماض مايؤكل مثل البرتقال والليمون والخل والمخللات والفواكه الحمضية مثل التفاح والأناناس والعصيرات والمرطبات التي تحوي أحماضا مثل المشروبات الغازية وهناك حامض الهيدروكلوريك وهو الحمض الذي تفرزه المعدة لهضم البروتينات.:11azy:*_
_*فإذا أصيب المرء بمرض في المعدة وكثر التقيوء والغثيان يخرج هذا الحمض من المعدة إلى الفم ويذيب المادة المكونة للاسنان كما يسبب التهابا في اللثة.*_
_*وهذا يحدث في فترات الحمل وعند بعض السيدات التي تعتاد على التقيوء بعد الطعام خوفاً من زيادة الوزن كما أن الحمض يصل إلى الاسنان إذا كان هناك احماض في الجو العام مثل مصانع البطاريات.*_
_*ثالثا - زوال مادة السن بتأثير خارجي مثل عادة السواك الخاطئة باستعمال فرشاة خشنة ومعجون اسنان ذي حبيبات خشنة.*_
_*أو استعمال المسواك في مكان واحد مدة طويلة.*_
_*أو الغليون أو دبابيس الخياطة أو عادة أكل اللب أو الحب المملح.*_
_*رابعا - اصطكاك الاسنان وهو ظاهرة نفسية تحدث عند بعض الأشخاص العصبيين أوتحت الضغط النفسي فتصطك الأسنان عند النوم والنتيجة تآكل كل من الاسنان العليا والسفلى ويتميز هؤلاء الاشخاص بعضلات خد قوية ووجوه ممتلئة وقاسية *_
_*خامسا - فقدان الاسنان الخلفية ممايزيد من تآكل الأسنان الأمامية.*_
_*سادسا - كما يزداد تآكل الاسنان مع التقدم في السن.:hlp::hlp:*_
_*كيف يظهر تآكل الاسنان:*_
_*يظهر عندما تذهب المادة المكونة للسن يتغير لون الاسنان *_
_*عندما تصبح الحشوات أعلى مستوى من السن *_
_*الشعور بالحساسية والألم مع الماء والهواء *_
_*تغير شكل الاسنان وقصرها *_
_*فجوات في سطح الأسنان الخارجي *_
_*عدم انطباق الاسنان *_
_*الألم الشديد المستمر.*_
_*العلاج:*_
_*الوقاية بالتقليل من المرطبات والاستعاضة عنها بالعصيرات الطازجة غير الحمضية والألبان *_
_*إذا كان هناك مرض بالمعدة ينبغي الذهاب إلى طبيب باطني وأخذ دواء يخفف من حموضة المعدة ويحفف من الغثيان والتقيوء مثل اكزنتاك. *_
_*الطريقة الصحيحة لتفريش الأسنان باستخدام فرشاة ناعمة ومعجون أسنان يحوي مادة الفلورايد التي تقوّي الاسنان, *_
_*كما يوجد فلورايد جيل يوضع على الأسنان الحساسة ويخفف من حساسيتها , *_
_*إذا كانت الاسنان الخلفية مفقودة فلا بد من استخدام التركيبات الصناعية للاحتفاظ بما *_
_*للاحتفاظ بما تبقى من أسنان.*_​ 

_*إذا كان هناك عادة اصطكاك الاسنان فيمكن استخدام جهاز بلاستيكي يغطي الاسنان أثناء النوم ويخفف من تآكلها.*_
_*أما إذا كان التآكل شديداً وجزء كبير من الأسنان تعرض للزوال فالعلاج عند طبيب الاسنان ويشمل: *_
_*أ - استخدام حشوات بلون الأسنان.*_
_*ب - التركيبات المتحركة والثابتة وقد يلزم العلاج حشو الأعصاب.*_
_*ولكن يبقى العلاج ناجحاً إذا كشف الداء مبكراً. *_
_*المصدر: جريدة الجزيرة 26 ابريل 1999*_​ 

_*

*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*يتبع غدا

سلام ونعمة المسيح​*


----------



## قلم حر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *يتبع غدا​*
> 
> 
> _*سلام ونعمة المسيح*_​


 منتظرين .
يثبت للأهمية .
شكرا لك .


----------



## جيلان (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*



			أو استعمال المسواك في مكان واحد مدة طويلة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سُنة  :smile02

معلومات شاملة بجد وموضوع يستحق التثبيت
شكرا يا امجد*


----------



## قلم حر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *سُنة :smile02*
> 
> *معلومات شاملة بجد وموضوع يستحق التثبيت*
> *شكرا يا امجد*


 العسل , المسواك , التمر , اللبن , .......كلها معروفه جدا ( فوائدها ) منذ أقدم العصور .
فلو كانت ( سبق صحفي ) لأحدهم , لسألوه عن سبب توصيته باٍستخدامه !
شكرا لتعليقك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## جيلان (21 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> العسل , المسواك , التمر , اللبن , .......كلها معروفه جدا ( فوائدها ) منذ أقدم العصور .
> فلو كانت ( سبق صحفي ) لأحدهم , لسألوه عن سبب توصيته باٍستخدامه !
> شكرا لتعليقك .



*لا ماهه اكيد مش جايبين حاجة من عندهم
كويس ليهم انهم مقتبسين حاجة صح عشن يلاقوا حاجة يدافعوا عنها
عشن الى جابوه من عندهم اثبت فشله 30:*


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *يتبع غدا
> 
> سلام ونعمة المسيح​*



*شكرا" اخي امجد 
على المعلومات القيمة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا لمروركم

نورتو الموضوع​*


----------



## amjad-ri (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: الاسنان??????تسوس الأسنان الناجم عن الرضاعة الصناعية*

*تسوس الأسنان الناجم عن الرضاعة الصناعية*​ 
_*هل تعطين طفلك خلال النهار عندما يبكي بشكل مستمر زجاجة حليب أو مستحضرا غذائيا من عصير الفواكه أو سوائل محلاة كمصاصة أو لهاية؟ وعندما تأخذين طفلك إلى سريره لأخذ القيلولة أو لينام طيلة الليل هل تعطينه زجاجة الرضاعة التي تحوي اياً من هذه السوائل؟ ان هذه العادات قد تؤدي بشكل كبير إلى تسوس مبكر للأسنان يعرف بالتسوس الناتج عن الرضاعة الصناعية وقد ينتج احياناً عن الرضاعة الطبيعية الطويلة للطفل من ثدي أمه.*_
_*لماذا تعتبر الاسنان المؤقتة مهمة ؟*_
_*من المهم جداً الاهتمام بصحة الاسنان المؤقتة، ان الاطفال بحاجة إلى اسنان قوية من أجل مضغ الطعام بسهولة ومن أجل تعلم الكلام بوضوح وايضاً من أجل ظهورهم بمظهر جيد أمام أنفسهم وأمام اصدقائهم:t9:, ان الاسنان المؤقتة تحفظ المسافة في الفك لاستقبال الاسنان الدائمة, فإذا ما فقد سن مؤقتة بصورة مبكرة، فإن الاسنان المجاورة قد تميل أن تنجرف باتجاه الفراغ الحاصل، وعندما يحين بزوغ السن الدائمة، قد لايكون لها فراغ كاف لتشغله، وبالتالي يحصل ازدحام أو ميلان للاسنان الدائمة فيما بعد، وهذا يؤثر على صحة الاسنان ومظهر الوجه:hlp::hlp:.*_
_** ماهو تسوس الاسنان الناتج عن الرضاعة الصناعية؟*_
_*- ان تسوس الاسنان الناتج عن الرضاعة الصناعية هو النوع الذي قد يؤدي إلى تدمير اسنان الرضيع أو الطفل، وهو على أغلب الاحيان يصيب الاسنان العلوية الأمامية التي هي ضرورية من أجل ابتسامة طفلك, وقد تتأثر اسنان أخرى بهذه الحالة.*_
_** ماهي أسباب التسوس الناتج عن الرضاعة الصناعية؟*_
_*-إن التسوس الناتج عن الاستعمال المتكرر لزجاجة الرضاعة يعود إلى التعرض الطويل لاسنان الطفل للسوائل التي تحتوي على السكر والحليب والوجبات السائلة وعصير الفواكه وغير ذلك من السوائل المحلاة التي تجلب تلك المشكلة, إن السكر الموجود في هذه السوائل يستعمل كمصدر طاقة للبكتريا الموجودة في طبقة البلاك, ان طبقة البلاك عبارة عن طبقة رقيقة شبه خفية غير مرئية من البكتريا ومنتجاتها تتشكل باستمرار على اسنان أي شخص, ان عملية تشكل التسوس تبدأ من انتاج البكتريا للأحماض التي تهاجم مينا السن, وكلما تكررت وطالت فترة تلامس تلك السوائل مع الأسنان كان الأذى أكثر, إن اعطاء طفلك زجاجة الرضاعة التي تحوي السوائل عدة مرات في اليوم كوسيلة رضاعة ليس بالأمر المستحب, وكذلك السماح لطفلك بابقاء الزجاجة في فمه خلال القيلولة أو أثناء النوم ليلاً قد يسبب أذى كبيراً وتلفاً لاسنانه, خلال النوم، يقل تدفق اللعاب وبالتالي فالسوائل التي يتناولها الطفل من خلال الرضاعة الصناعية تتجمع حول الاسنان لمدة طويلة جداً.*_
_** كيف تمنع تلف الاسنان المتسبب من الرضاعة الصناعية؟*_
_*- لا يدرك الوالدان احياناً أن أسنان الطفل معرضة للتسوس حالما يبدأ ظهورها في الفم, وقد يكون الوقت متأخراً لاصلاح ذلك التسوس عندما يتم اكتشافه, أمنع ذلك التلف بالتعرف على وسائل الوقاية منه.*_
_*عليك القيام بمسح أسنان طفلك بعد كل رضاعة بقطعة قماش مبللة أو بضمادة من الشاش وذلك لإزالة طبقة البلاك، ابدأ بتنظيف اسنان طفلك بفرشاة الأسنان حالما تبدأ السن الأولى بالظهور, وتذكر أنه يجب عليك الاستمرار في تنظيف لثة طفلك في جميع الأمكنة الخالية من الأسنان , كما انه يجب أن يبدأ تنظيف الأسنان بالخيط الطبي عندما يكتمل ظهور جميع الاسنان المؤقتة، عادة بعد السنة الثانية، لا تدع طفلك يستغرق في نومه وزجاجة الرضاعة في فمه وفيها حليب أو عصير أو أي سوائل محلاة.*_
_** تلف الأسنان الناتج عن الرضاعة الصناعية؟*_
_*- أعط طفلك زجاجة الرضاعة وفيها ماء الشرب أو أعطه اللهاية التي يوصي بها طبيب الأطفال المختص أو طبيب أسنانك إذا ما كان بحاجة إليها فيما بين أوقات الرضاعة المنتظمة أو خلال أخذه لقيلولة خلال النهار, لا تعطه أبدا اللهاية مغموسة بسائل محلى, تجنبي ملء زجاجة رضاعة طفلك بأي سوائل محلاة.*_
_*تأكدي من أن طفلك يتناول احتياجاته من الفلورايد المقاوم لتسوس الأسنان, اطلبي من طبيب اسنانك أن يصف لطفلك أقراص الفلورايد إذا لم تكوني متأكدة من أن الماء يحتوي على الفلورايد.*_
_*ابدئي بعرض طفلك على طبيب الأسنان عند بلوغه من العمر ما بين ستة أشهر وعام واحد, قومي بزيارة الطبيب بصورة منتظمة أعرضي طفلك على طبيب أسنانك حالما تظنين أنه يعاني من مشكلة في أسنانه.*_​ 

_*الجمعية الامريكية لطب الأسنان *_
_*المصدر جريدة الجزيرة 26 ابريل 1999*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: الاسنان??????تبييض الاسنان*

_*تبييض الاسنان*_​ 
_*وكما يختلف الناس في لون بشرتهم وشعرهم فإنهم يختلفون في لون اسنانهم كذلك, فتكون بعض الأسنان أكثر اصفراراً والبعض الآخر يصفر مع تقدم السن, ويمكن للسن الطبيعية أن تصفر لعدد من الأسباب:*_
_*- الاصفرار السطحي والذي ينتج عن تعاطي التبغ أو شرب القهوة أو الشاي أو تناول بعض الأطعمة التي تساعد على صبغ الأسنان كأنواع من التوت اضافة إلى تجمع مادة الكالسيوم حول السن والتي تعرف بالتكلسات.*_
_*-الاصفرار الداخلي والذي ينتج عن التقدم في السن أو الحصول اصابات أو الاستخدام الزائد للفلورايد أو كنتيجة بعض الأمراض أو أخذ المضادات الحيوية كالتتراسيكلين في سن مبكرة.*_
_*وعلى الرغم من أن تبييض الأسنان يؤدي إلى التخلص من الاصفرار في غالب الأحيان، إلا أن هناك حالات خاصة يصعب فيها تبيض الأسنان كحالة أخذ التتراسيكلين في سن مبكرة.*_
_*هنالك طريقتان لتبييض الأسنان, تبييض يتم عمله في عيادة الاسنان وآخر يتم عمله في البيت وفقاً لتعليمات طبيب الأسنان.*_
_*إن تبييض الاسنان في عيادة طبيب الأسنان يستغرق مدة تتراوح بين الثلاثين دقيقة والساعة خلال الزيارة الواحدة وليس من المستبعد ان يصبح السن حساساً بعض الشيء بعد عملية التبييض, ولحماية الفم يتم وضع مادة شبه هلامية على اللثة بالإضافة إلى حاجز مطاطي يتم وضعه حول الاسنان , وبعدها يتم طلاء الاسنان بمحلول كيميائي يتضمن عنصر أكسيدي, ويمكن استخدام ضوء خاص لتنشيط هذا العنصر, وللحصول على أفضل النتائج يمكن أن يتم تبييض الأسنان بدرجة أكثر من ماهو مطلوب وذلك لأن الاسنان تصبح داكنة بعض الشيء مع مرور الزمن وعادة قد تحتاج عملية التبييض في عيادة الطبيب إلى مابين زيارتين وعشر زيارات.*_
_*إن تبييض الاسنان في البيت يتطلب قيام طبيب الأسنان بأخذ نموذج من الأسنان وتصنيع اطار مناسب لهذا النموذج ووصف المادة المبيضة التي تأتي عادة على شكل مادة هلامية, بعدها يتم وضع هذه المادة الهلامية في القالب المعد لهذا الغرض ويتم ارتداؤه بالفم لمدة ساعتين خلال اليوم أو خلال ساعات النوم لمدة أسبوعين, ان المدة اللازمة لارتداء هذا القالب تتعلق باحتياجات الشخص المعالج وبتوصيات طبيب الأسنان المختص, سوف يقوم طبيب الاسنان بالاشراف الكامل على عملية التبييض في البيت للتأكد من فاعليتها وسلامتها.*_
_*ولايستحسن استعمال المنتجات المتوفرة في الأسواق والتي لاتتطلب وصفة من الطبيب رغم قلة كلفتها يجب القيام بعملية التبييض تحت اشراف طبيب الأسنان بعد القيام بالفحص والتشخيص اللازمين وقد اثبتت المنتوجات التي تحمل علامة جمعية اطباء الاسنان الأمريكية جودتها وسلامتها.*_
_*التبييض عملية تهدف إلى تلميع الأسنان التي أصبحت باهتة أو مصفرة أو غدت داكنة يمكن اجراء التبييض لأي سن من الأسنان حتى الأسنان التي تم استئصال أعصابها, وقد تتميز عملية تبييض الأسنان هذه عن غيرها من الطرق الأخرى بأنها لاتتطلب ازالة أي جزء من السن وبأنها قليلة الكلفة ايضاً.*_
_*إن غالبية عمليات التبييض يدوم تأثيرها من عام واحد إلى ثلاثة أعوام، ويمكن لبعضها أن يدوم لفترة أطول, ومن الممكن ألا يكون التبييض مناسبا لبعض الناس الذين يعانون من حالات خاصة فالناس الذين يعانون من تقلص في اللثة، على سبيل المثال، يمكن أن يكون لديهم جذور ظاهرة مما يجعل اللثة حساسة وتتهيج عند ملامسة مكونات مادة التبييض وبالاضافة إلى ذلك فإن مواد التبييض هذه ليست صالحة للاستعمال لدى المدخنين وغيرهم من المدمنين على التبغ أو المشروبات الروحية.*_
_*إن تنظيف الاسنان بفرشاة الاسنان وبالخيط مرتين يومياً اضافة إلى تنظيفها بشكل منتظم على يد اخصائي تنظيف الاسنان والمعالجات التي تتم من وقت إلى آخر كلها عوامل تساعد على المحافظة على بياض أسنانك , إن الابتسامة الجذابة تزيد من الاحساس بالثقة بالنفس.:hlp::hlp:*_
_*الجمعية الأمريكية لطب الأسنان *_
_*المصدر: جريدة الجزيرة 26 ابريل 1999*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: الاسنان??????أهمية زيارة الطفل لطبيب الأسنان*

_*أهمية زيارة الطفل لطبيب الأسنان *_​ 
_*الكثير قد يعاني من ألم في السن او التهاب في اللثة او ماشابه ذلك,, ويعود ذلك الى اساسيات هذه السن ومايتصل بها من اعصاب,, والاساسيات تبنى مع ظهور اول سن للطفل في بداية حياته حين يخطو نحو الستة اشهر او التسعة فمن منطلق هذا المفهوم ندرك ان العناية منذ الصغر لها اثر بليغ في سلامة الاسنان وصحتها.:warning::warning:*_
_*فكما اسلفنا ان الطفل ينمو لديه طلائع السن الاولى من بداية الستة اشهر او يزيد بقليل فلابد للاسرة الواعية ان تعرض الطفل على اخصائي للاسنان بحيث تتكون لديه فكرة مبدئية عن طبيعة السن من حيث بروزها او طريقة تكوينها واعطاء الام ارشادات لتنظيف السن وكأن تأخذ قطعة صغيرة من الشاش وتدعك بها السن لتزيل المواد الحليبية العالقة بها.*_
_*ومن خلال هذه الزيارة ستتكون لدى الاخصائي صورة كافية عن احتياج الطفل لمادة الفلورايد, حيث ان احتياج هذه المادة يختلف من شخص لآخر على حسب البيئة الموجود فيها, ومن ثم وصف العلاج المناسب والذي بدوره له اثر بليغ على سلامة نمو اسنانه وعلى الاسرة ألا تكتفي بهذه الزيارة لان الطفل معرض دائما للاصابة بتسوس الاسنان ولايعتمد على المفاهيم الخاطئة التي تدعي بأن اسنان الطفل اللبنية ستتبدل الى دائمة فلِمَ التعب في علاج ماهو قائم؟!*_
_*وهذا المفهوم غير المبني على اسس علمية قد سبب كثيرا من المشاكل التي ترى دائما عند طبيب الاسنان، فمثلا حدث تسوس لسن لبن مهملة,, فما الاجراءات المتخذة؟ *_
_*أ - اما خلع ضرس وهذا يترتب عليه عدة امور.*_
_*1 - حدوث فراغ في مكان السن المخلوعة وطبيعي سوف تنزاح الاسنان التي بجانبه لملء المكان الفارغ وهذا يسبب مشاكل عند ظهور الاسنان.*_
_*2 - قد يتأخر ظهور الاسنان الدائمة كما رؤي في حالات كثيرة للاطفال تم خلع اسنانهم اللبنية.*_
_*ب - واما ان تُهمل السن فتسبب خراجاً يؤثر على بقية الاسنان السليمة, ومن الملاحظ ان الاسرة لاتحضر الطفل الا في حالة الالم فقط غير مدركة ان هذه السن لو عولجت من بدايتها لما احتاجت الى كل مايحدث داخل عيادة طبيب الاسنان.*_
_*ومن الارشادات التي قد تزود الاسرة بالمحافظة على سلامة اسنان طفلها هو الفطام,, وتخص عند النوم لان الحليب لو ترك في الفم خلال فترة النوم يؤثر تأثيرا بالغا على السن حيث يسمح بتكوين المواد البكتيرية التي تسبب التسوس بصورة سريعة وعاجلة.*_
_*ان ادراك الاسرة لاهمية زيارة طبيب الاسنان مفيد في تجنيب افرادها آلام الاسنان وتسوسها, وقديما قيل: درهم وقاية خير من قنطار علاج .*_​ 


_*المصدر:- جريدة الجزيرة 26 ابريل 1999*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 سبتمبر 2008)

_*هل الأسنان اللبنية مهمة؟*_​ 
_*كثير من الناس لايزال يعتقد بأن الاسنان اللبنية ليست مهمة وانها موجودة لفترة ما ثم سوف تتبدل باسنان اخرى، لذلك لايعيرونها الاهتمام الكافي حتى لو تآكلت بسبب التسوس ويكون مصيرها الخلع المبكر, ان الله سبحانه وتعالى لم يخلق جسم الانسان بهذا التكامل ويجعل به جزئية ليست لها اهمية او ليس لها دور خلال فترة حياته.*_
_*ان الاسنان اللبنية لدى اطفالنا لها اهمية كبرى وهي اساس الاسنان الدائمة, ولذلك يجب علينا المحافظة عليها لتبقى بصورة سليمة حتى تنتهي فترة وجودها التي حددها الخالق عز وجل ومن ثم تتبدل بالاسنان الدائمة خلال مراحل العمر, ان اهمية ودور الاسنان اللبنية يتلخص فيما يلي:*_
_** الاسنان اللبنية مسؤولة عن المحافظة على الفراغات الصحيحة حتى بزوغ الاسنان الدائمة وكذلك هي مسؤولة عن توجيه الاسنان الدائمة لمواقعها الصحيحة.*_
_** تساعد في نمو الوجه والفكين وكذلك تؤثر في النمو الطولي للوجه وشكله.*_
_** تساعد في التغذية والهضم الجيد للطعام وذلك بالمضغ الجيد له.*_
_** الاسنان اللبنية الصحية والخالية من التسوس تكون بيئة صحية للاسنان الدائمة.*_
_*ان المشاكل التي تحدث للاسنان اللبنية ربما تؤدي الى مشاكل اخرى للاسنان الدائمة، ومثال على ذلك مايلي:*_
_** الاصابات للاسنان اللبنية الامامية يمكن ان تسبب اضطرابات في لون، شكل او حجم الاسنان الدائمة الامامية.*_
_** الاسنان اللبنية الامامية تبقى حتى سن 5 الى 6 سنوات ولكن الاسنان الخلفية تبقى مدة اطول ربما حتى سن 10 او 12 سنة, اذا كانت هذه الاسنان مصابة بالتسوس، هذا سوف يتسبب بالعدوى لبقية الاسنان الدائمة الموجودة في تلك الفترة.*_
_*اذا كانت السن اللبنية مصابة بتعفن بسبب التسوس او جذر السن مصاب بخراج صديدي، هذا التعفن او الخراج ربما يؤثر على السن الدائمة التي لم تظهر بعد.*_
_** عند خلع السن اللبنية في وقت مبكر بدلا من تنظيفها وحشوها والمحافظة عليها، ربما يؤدي ذلك لاضطرابات في عملية نمو الاسنان الدائمة والفكين مما يؤدي ذلك في بعض الحالات الى الحاجة لعمل تقويم للاسنان في المستقبل وهذا كما هو معروف عملية مكلفة ماديا وطويلة من حيث الزمن, في بعض الحالات يمكن التخفيف او الاستغناء عن عملية تقويم الاسنان وذلك بوضع جهاز في الفم يعمل على المحافظة على الفراغات التي حدثت بسبب الخلع الاضطراري المبكر.*_
_** في عمر ست سنوات تظهر اول سن دائمة لدى الطفل وهذه السن ليست امامية كما يعتقد البعض ولكن هي سن من الاسنان الخلفية وهو الضرس الاخير في الفك, هذا الضرس يظهر من غير ان يكون بديلا لاحد الاضراس اللبنية وبذلك يكون مجموعة الاسنان في هذه المرحلة من العمر 24 سناً بدلا من 20, انه من المهم جدا ان تكون الاضراس اللبنية سليمة وصحية وتكون في موقعها الصحي قبل ظهور الضرس الدائم عند عمر ست سنوات حتى ينمو في موقعه الصحيح في الفك لانه يعتبر احدى القواعد المهمة لشكل الاسنان في الفك.*_
_*ومما سبق ذكره يتضح لنا مدى اهمية الاسنان اللبنية واهمية المحافظة عليها، كما لايخفى على الجميع ان الاسنان سواء اللبنية او الدائمة لها اهمية جمالية وهي عنوان صحتك ونظافتك.*_​ 


_*المصدر جريدة الجزيرة 26 ابريل 1999م*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: الاسنان??????العناية بأسنان أطفالكم*

_*العناية بأسنان أطفالكم*_​ 


_*كيف يتكون تسوس الأسنان؟*_​ 
_*- هنالك حاجة إلى وجود عناصر قليلة جداً لتهيئة الظروف المناسبة لتسوس الاسنان, واحد من هذه العناصر هو مادة البلاك وهي بكتيريا غشائية ملتصقة تتكون بشكل دائم على الأسنان، اما العنصر الثاني فهو الطعام أو السوائل السكرية أو النشوية التي تبقى على الأسنان واللثة وتستخدم بكتيريا البلاك مادة السكر لافراز حامض يهاجم الأسنان, :smil8:ويمكن أن يؤدي افراز الحامض بشكل متكرر إلى الأضرار بطبقة المينا مما ينتج عنه تسوس الأسنان, لذلك فإن مايأكله الأطفال وكيفية تناولهم تؤثر تأثيراً كبيراً على معدل تسوس الأسنان.*_​ 
_** كيف تحافظ على صحة أسنان ولثة طفلك؟*_​ 
_*1- تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والخيط:*_​ 
_*ان التنظيف اليومي للاسنان بالفرشاة والخيط مهم جداً للحفاظ على صحة الأسنان واللثة, أطلب من طبيب الأسنان أو المسؤول الصحي عن الوسائل السليمة للحفاظ على الأسنان, بالنسبة للتنظيف بالفرشاة، فإن كل مايحتاجه الطفل لتنظيف أسنانه هو كمية من معجون الأسنان بحجم الفاصوليا, وعلى الرغم من أن الأطفال عادة يستخدمون فرشاة الأسنان في السن الرابعة أو الخامسة من العمر، إلا أن استخدام الخيط لتنظيف الأسنان هو أكثر صعوبة للتعود عليه ويمكن ان يستغرق سنوات أكثر لاتقانه, لذلك فإن مراقبة الأطفال أثناء تنظيف اسنانهم بالفرشاة والخيط مهمة للتأكد من أن هذه الطريقة تتم بصورة صحيحة.*_​ 
_*وللحيلولة دون حدوث الاصابة في اللثة، يجب على الطفل استخدام فرشاة أسنان خاصة بالاطفال ذات شعيرات ناعمة وحجم مناسب، مع وجوب استبدال الفرشاة بمجرد اهترائها وعادة ما تكفي لمدة تتراوح ما بين ثلاثة إلى أربعة أشهر.*_​ 
_*2- مادة الفلورايد التي تكافح تسوس الأسنان:*_​ 
_*تعتبر مادة الفلورايد مادة معدنية تساعد على تقوية الأسنان وتحميها من التسوس، وتقلل نسبة التجاويف لدى الأطفال الذين يشربون الماء المحتوي على الفلورايد أكثر من الأطفال الذين لايفعلون ذلك, وهنالك مصادر أخرى لهذه المادة تشتمل على معاجين الأسنان المحتوية على مادة الفلورايد وسوائل مضمضة الفم واستخدامات الفلوريد في عيادة طبيب الأسنان وغير ذلك, ومن المهم الطلب من طبيب الأسنان كيفية الحصول على المستوى الصحيح من الفلورايد للاطفال.*_​ 
_*3- مراجعة عيادة طبيب الاسنان:*_​ 
_*إن مراجعة عيادة طبيب الأسنان في البداية قبل مرور سنة على عمر الطفل والعناية الوقائية للاسنان مثل التنظيف والمعالجة بمادة الفلورايد يديم أسنان سليمة للطفل, كما أن اجراء الفحوصات الروتينية المعتادة على الاسنان يكشف المشاكل التي تصيب الأسنان والتي يمكن معالجتها في مراحل مبكرة عندما يكون الضرر بسيطاً جداً.*_​ 
_*4- عوازل الاسنان:*_​ 
_*مع نمو الأسنان الخلفية للطفل (الاضراس أو الطواحين) تتشكل الأخاديد والتجاويف على سطوح الأسنان والتي تتجمع فيها مادة البلاك والمواد البكتيرية المتخلفة من الطعام، واحياناً تكون فرشاة الأسنان كبيرة جداً بحيث لاتتمكن من الوصول إلى هذه التجاويف.*_​ 
_*ويمكن استخدام عوازل الأسنان كمواد واقية للاسنان وهي عبارة عن مواد بلاستيكية يتم لصقها على الاسطح الطاحنة للاسنان فتقلل من احتمالات التسوس والنخر للاسنان، ويمكن ان تبقى عوازل الأسنان لسنوات عدة بعد وضعها.*_​ 
_*5- منع الاصابات أثناء ممارسة الألعاب الرياضية:*_​ 
_*يتعرض الأطفال بصورة مستمرة للاصابات في أسنانهم أثناء اللعب وتحدث الكثير من الاصابات عند اللعب لذلك يجب ارتداء وسائل السلامة أثناء الرياضة والتدريب مثل الخوذة والمعدات ا لواقية للفم.*_​ 
_*الجمعية الأمريكية لطب الأسنان *_​ 


_*المصدر :- جريدة الجزيرة 26 ابريل 1999*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا قلم حر على*

* التثبيت*​ 
_*سلام ونعمة المسيح معك *_​


----------



## ana-semon (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسييييييييي اوييييييييي علي الموضوع المفيد نا استفدت كتير


----------



## amjad-ri (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ana-semon قال:


> ميرسييييييييي اوييييييييي علي الموضوع المفيد نا استفدت كتير



_*شكرا  لمرورك  نورت الموضوع

هدفي  ان  افيدكم

سلام ونعمة  المسيح معك*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىى على المعلومات يا امجد 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## amjad-ri (26 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> مرسىىى على المعلومات يا امجد
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


_*
مرسي  لمرورك  يا باشا

سلام ونعمة المسيح معك



*_​


----------



## قلم حر (19 أكتوبر 2008)

يفك من النثبيت .
شكرا أمجد .


----------



## amjad-ri (19 أكتوبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> يفك من النثبيت .
> شكرا أمجد .



_*شكرا قلم  حر

واهلا  وسهلا  بيك مجددا معنا

سلام ونعمة المسيح معك​*_


----------

